# Clomid at 42?



## Happypregnant

Hi, I tried clomid about 11 months ago when I was 41 and I got pregnant on the first try... however, I sadly lost the baby at 19 weeks due to congenital problemas :wacko: and so I was too traumatized to try again. I am now ready but I am already 42 and a bit scared to try clomid, even though it worked on the first try last time... any one out there that is over 40 and TTC? I would love to hear from you. Today is day one of my period, I am going to start taking clomid tomorrow... I would love to share my good news with the forum. Good vibes and thoughts appreciated... and some moral support would be lovely. Thank you ladies.


----------



## keekeesaurus

Happypregnant said:


> Hi, I tried clomid about 11 months ago when I was 41 and I got pregnant on the first try... however, I sadly lost the baby at 19 weeks due to congenital problemas :wacko: and so I was too traumatized to try again. I am now ready but I am already 42 and a bit scared to try clomid, even though it worked on the first try last time... any one out there that is over 40 and TTC? I would love to hear from you. Today is day one of my period, I am going to start taking clomid tomorrow... I would love to share my good news with the forum. Good vibes and thoughts appreciated... and some moral support would be lovely. Thank you ladies.

Hi happy :hi:
So sorry to hear about your loss :hugs:. I'm 40 and TTC #1, not taking clomid at the moment but have a FS appointment on wednesday so will see what comes from that. Can I ask, why are you afraid to try clomid again? Where you ok on it or did you get SE? You will find lots of support on this forum, these ladies are amazing.


----------



## sadie

I am going to be 42 in 2 weeks and i took clomid, an ovidrel shot and did an IUI in september that landed me pregnant....


----------



## dakron67

hi lov, im 44 n on clomid, 2nd round, doin ok, this mth no side effects, that in itself felt strange, good luck xxx, love donna xxx


----------



## Happypregnant

Hi Keekee... thank you...why am I scared? I am scared of going thru an ordeal again... it was so hard to lose a baby that far along, at 18/19 weeks!!!! I am scared of being older and clomid may not work too good as one year has gone by and at this age fertility declines very quickly and... not only did I lose two babies, but one of those babies had Down's syndrome. Also as much as I want another baby, I wonder if I am too old... I am scared of another miscarriage or that it may not work or worse, my baby not being well... but it made me so happy to see your replies. I took my first clomid tablet today... Keekee what is SE? @ Sadie... what is Ovidrel? and how many tries did you do Clomid before falling pregnant? and... by the way, congratulations! @ Donna, thank you as well and good luck to you... One last thing, I don't know how to come back to your replies... is there a quick way I can see if anyone has replied? I have to look for my thread the hard way lol.... lots of love xxxx thanks for replying...


----------



## Happypregnant

5 minutes later... I figured it out how to get notificantions when you ladies reply to me... yay!!!! I suscribed to my own thread lol and asked for it to notify me... anyone got headaches from Clomid? x


----------



## sadie

Hi *happy*. I was on 50 mg of clomid for two months (july and august) and then upped it to 100 mg for my september cycle. ovidrel is an injection I gave to myself in order to 'trigger' the release of the eggs, approx 36 hours before the scheduled IUI. i often wonder if Ovidrel can be used with people that do not do an IUI.... Some girls have eggs, but they never actually are released..... Just a thought.

i'm hoping that all will be OK. It helps that we did an IUI in that my OH's sperm was washed and they separated the strong from the weak, and injected the healthier ones into my uterus. We also dtd, so who really knows what caused me to land on the pregnant side of the fence!?

good luck!!


----------



## Happypregnant

Hi Sadie... is this your first baby? are you going to have an amnio? so you are about 3 months pregant right? did you not ovulate on 50mg of clomid? x


----------



## sadie

I ovulated on 50, but since we wanted to do an IUI, we pushed it higher. My OH lives across the ocean so our ovulating time together was limited. During the summer, our timing wasnt 100% perfect, so we scheduled his visit for september and got the 'job' done! 
I will do an amnio for the sake of knowing, but I am not so sure about the CVS.... 

Also, yes this will be my first!


----------



## sadie

Also, im 9w3d pregnant.


----------



## Happypregnant

Ok, but I guess you didn't really need an IUI, you did it that way cuz of circumstances then?


----------



## sadie

We did it to up the chance of success. We live in separate countries and after doing the math, we realized that from sept 2011 thru june 2012, i never was going to ovulate when we would have been together, during my work vacations.


----------



## littlesara

i was prescribed clomid too. just wish i could start using it, AF is waaaay over due! btw............i'm 43, just turned 43 and doc doesn't think i'm meno-- i imagine he wouldn't have given me the drugs if he thought i was:winkwink:

good luck and let us know how things are going??


----------



## dakron67

Happypregnant said:


> 5 minutes later... I figured it out how to get notificantions when you ladies reply to me... yay!!!! I suscribed to my own thread lol and asked for it to notify me... anyone got headaches from Clomid? x

on my 1st round of clomid i had a horrendous headache for 3 of the 5 days that i was taking it, but this round iv had no side effects at all xxxxx


----------



## Happypregnant

on my 1st round of clomid i had a horrendous headache for 3 of the 5 days that i was taking it, but this round iv had no side effects at all xxxxx[/QUOTE]

did u take them during the day or night? x


----------



## Happypregnant

Hello ladies, :flower: I should be in bed :sleep: but I am reading about babies and mothers and I feel that the next 25 days will take forever :growlmad::sulk::sulk: (26 to see if I am pregnant as I am on day 3 of my period lol) I need to read some more success stories....:hugs:


----------



## sadie

I say stop stressing and stay away from these forums! They just make you analyze everything and stress out more! You need to be relaxed and stress-free! :dust:


----------



## Happypregnant

sadie said:


> I say stop stressing and stay away from these forums! They just make you analyze everything and stress out more! You need to be relaxed and stress-free! :dust:

I know huh... lol... I need to chill out... easier said than done... a caribbean beach with white sand and people to wait on me, under the nice, shiny sun would really do it for me hahahahah....


----------



## dakron67

Happypregnant said:


> on my 1st round of clomid i had a horrendous headache for 3 of the 5 days that i was taking it, but this round iv had no side effects at all xxxxx

did u take them during the day or night? x[/QUOTE]

was told to take them every morn, i asked about taking at night n was told no i shouldn't n also asked if 50mg didnt work this time, could i go to 100 n again told no, im not impressed xxxx


----------



## dakron67

Happypregnant said:


> sadie said:
> 
> 
> I say stop stressing and stay away from these forums! They just make you analyze everything and stress out more! You need to be relaxed and stress-free! :dust:
> 
> I know huh... lol... I need to chill out... easier said than done... a caribbean beach with white sand and people to wait on me, under the nice, shiny sun would really do it for me hahahahah....Click to expand...

 i agree, that would be lovely for all of us, xxx


----------



## Happypregnant

was told to take them every morn, i asked about taking at night n was told no i shouldn't n also asked if 50mg didnt work this time, could i go to 100 n again told no, im not impressed xxxx[/QUOTE]

Why? what difference does it make to take them at night or in the morning? did you ask? and I was wondering, what would happen if I take say... 50Mg for the first 3 days and then take 100mg for the next few days?


----------



## sadie

Its never really prescribed that way, so i wouldnt suggest changing a doctors prescription. Also, the difference between night and morning is usually more than 12 hours (more like 15 or 16 depending on when you one goes to bed) so it will be pushing whatever the goal is to almost the next day. ? Dont know. Maybe it has to do with the most likely time we O ?????


----------



## Miss_C

Hi sweetheart I am so sorry for your loss and the pain and fear you have going in now but I am here to tell you there is hope. I was 43 in May and lost our ziggy at 12w1d having seen a strong heartbeat at 8w5d. It rocked me and devastated me. We went to see a FS in June and I had an HSG and started on 50mg clomid which seemed to actually delay ovulation!! I then took 100mg and got a bfp but sadly lost that one at 4w5d. I am now pregnant again and this one is way way stickier, the last one I never got a darkening line just a line and then a fade out, my lines have now gotten darker and my digi has gone form 1-2 to 2-3. One thing I did do differently this cyle though was to take the clomid cd4-8, ealrier makes for more follies and later makes for a more mature egg. I still had a heap of follicles at cd11 I had a 22 a 20 and an 18 so all mature and ready to go and a few more not far behind - we are simply playing the numbers game to find the golden egg in amongst the others!!! we were aware of the risk of multiples but figured if we popped out 3 or 4 one of them would be a good one - so far so good.

I also had an AMH of 1.1 and an FSH of 12.

I do hope this has given you some hope.


----------



## Happypregnant

Miss_C said:


> Hi sweetheart I am so sorry for your loss and the pain and fear you have going in now but I am here to tell you there is hope. I was 43 in May and lost our ziggy at 12w1d having seen a strong heartbeat at 8w5d. It rocked me and devastated me. We went to see a FS in June and I had an HSG and started on 50mg clomid which seemed to actually delay ovulation!! I then took 100mg and got a bfp but sadly lost that one at 4w5d. I am now pregnant again and this one is way way stickier, the last one I never got a darkening line just a line and then a fade out, my lines have now gotten darker and my digi has gone form 1-2 to 2-3. One thing I did do differently this cyle though was to take the clomid cd4-8, ealrier makes for more follies and later makes for a more mature egg. I still had a heap of follicles at cd11 I had a 22 a 20 and an 18 so all mature and ready to go and a few more not far behind - we are simply playing the numbers game to find the golden egg in amongst the others!!! we were aware of the risk of multiples but figured if we popped out 3 or 4 one of them would be a good one - so far so good.
> 
> I also had an AMH of 1.1 and an FSH of 12.
> 
> I do hope this has given you some hope.

Hi... your reply brought tears to my eyes, especially when I read a message you posted to your unborn baby Ziggy... Thank you for replying and it does give me hope. So how far along are you now then? Are you in Australia? something you typed, sounded with an australian accent lol... so let me get this straight... what gave you more follicles? I would loooooove to have more than one... not too many in one go though lol, two would be just great! Thank you very much for your time xx


----------



## Miss_C

Yes I am in Australia but originally from the UK so there is probably a whole mish mash of expressions in my posts!!

I was taking 50mg at the start and the first cycle we are sure was anov and the 2nd cycle was so delayed we thought it was never gonna end! we then stepped up to 100mg and got a bfp, but sadly that one didn't stick we lost it at 4w5d but only had a few days of positives that never really darkened. This nearly broke me so we took the next month off and then did another 100mg and voila, here we are at 4w5d and still getting really dark tests (yes I can't stop I am so desperate for this to stick and terrified that if I don't see a lightening of it and I suddenly get hit with a bleed I may lose the plot entirely, stupid I know but after losses nothing is rational any more!!)

So my best advice to you is to start with the original dose prescribed, request for monitoring ie a scan around cd11 to see how many follicles etc and then a cd21 or as close to 7dpo as you can get blood test to confirm ovulation. If you chart do not solely rely on this 100% I have had a biphasic chart with NO ovulation confirmed by blood tests!!

I took my doses at night time to avoid the side effetcs. I was waking with night sweats big time, rally hot and drenched but a qalk to the kitchen a glass of water and walk back was enought to settle me again. And this time I did cd4-8. My FS says that of full flow starts after lunchtime then mark the next day as cd1. At an older age I don't believe early clomid i2 cd2-6 to produce more follicles is the way to go from all the research I did and from sharing this with my FS etc etc (sounds stupid I know but I do believe educating yourself helps with choices) we did 4-8 or maybe even 5-9 cos I started AF at lunchtime with this cycle. Later in the cycle produces less follicles but more mature ones. As I was already mostly ovulating on my own adding the clomid increased the numbers.

I hope all of this helps and makes some sense.

Good luck


----------



## wendyk1

Hi ladies,
I have been stalking a bit, do you mind if I join?

I am 37, DH is 41, TTC since April. Came off the BCP in March, and periods have been irregular ever since. I have had some crazy short cycles, so I know I am not ovulating all the time. My job is also stressful, I teach special ed. I just had a full lab work up done, and my Prolactin level is a bit high(norm is 3-20, mine was 35). My OB put me on Clomid because of my messed up cycles and I didn't ovulate last cycle, either. DH got a SA done, and he has sperm issues.

I am a little nervous, tomorrow is day 1 of Clomid, I am doing CD 3-7. Should I be taking Mucinex right now, to help with CM? Any other suggestions?

Looking forward to seeing you ladies get some BFP's and hope there is one soon for me, too!


----------



## Happypregnant

Hi, I reckon that mucinex has to be something to help you with cervical mucus? and by the way, of course you can join in! That is what this is for, for us to help one another. I conceived on clomid on the first try and I took robitussin. I have read you start on day 10 of your period. No need to start earlier as you normally would not have cm sticky by around 3 to 4 days before ovulation. I guess you posted this a few days ago, I just had not noticed so by now, you must be finished with clomid... I am meant to be ovulating soon as I saw my CM get sticky... plus I got follicular tracking tomorrow. Hope to see some positive pregnancy tests too....


----------



## babytops

Hi I wonder if I can join in? Im 43 and have started my first cycle of Clomid this month. I am currently on day 15 taking days 2-6. I have had all the fertility tests, hsg and my hubby has been checked too. I am ovulating ok, but was given Clomid to try and improve my chances of more eggs being released as we have been ttc for 15 months now and not one BFP. I have 3 children by my first husband and have never had problems conceiving. My consultant just says its because of my age, usual stuff. I got a positive OPK on day 11 which is really early for me but then on day 12 nothing, and nothing since. Im worried why I only got one positive? I am emigrating fro the UK to Adelaide Australia in January so my consultant just prescribed me 6 months worth of Clomid and told me to get on with it!! I am having no monitoring and feel very alone. If this doesnt work does anyone think I should change my days to 4-8 as Ive seen on other threads? Any help would be appreciated ladies xx


----------



## Happypregnant

Hi, I don't understand why they are not monitoring? They are meant to do that to make sure that the dose you are on is working. Very strange. Why don't you go to your GP and express your concern or try to get another appointment with your consultant? I am going thru the NHS and they monitor me every month. Well, this is my third month. On my first try of clomid I got pregnant, I was 41 then. I don't know about days 4 - 8 because 2-6 worked great for me. Can i be nosey and ask you, why are you moving to Australia?


----------



## Miss_C

Hi there babytops, not sure how far back you read and if you saw my experience but in short, 50mg delayed my O by a massive amount and then gave me an annov cycle!! 100mg both cycles gave me bfp's this is the second one that seems to be sticking, I took a month off between the 2 100mg doses, took maca and coq10 for 3 months and had an HSG. I was monitored as this is KEY to getting the dose right. Also cd 4-8 and 5-9 is aimed at producing more mature follicles. You still get more than a single ovulation if you are ovulating on your own already. Monitoring will show this. CD 2-6 may produce a lot more follicles but very immature ones. My cd11 scan with the first 100mg showed 3 that were ready to go and a couple more behind that could possible grow further depending on when I ovulated. I O'd on cd15 and I know it was from both sides cos I piggin well felt it, so I know I popped out at least 2. At our age it is definitely a numbers game and we are increasing our chances by popping out a few more eggs per cycle hoping one of them will be a goodun!!

I hope this helps and I really really would be pushing for some monitoring the least of which should be a cd11 scan and a cd21 or approx 7dpo blood test. Clomid is a good drug if used correctly but as was shown in may case can do the opposite for some if doses aren't right and the only way to know that for sure is to monitor the reaction to it.


----------



## faye38

hi ladys im going to sound stupid now but can you have clomid if you ovulate im 42 in January and ovulate still so could i have clomid we are using donnor sperm now XX


----------



## Happypregnant

Hi Faye, yes, you can use clomid if you ovulate. But if you ovulate, why do you need it? are you buying it on the internet or thru a doctor? if you already ovulate and get clomid, you may ovulate more than one egg and get multiples. Also clomid you should be monitored to see how much you take, in case you hyper ovulate and that would be dangerous. Are you doing it on your own or with a prescription and if you don't mind me asking, why are you using donor sperm? if you are doing that, does that mean you and your partner have gone thru all the tests and he has low sperm count?


----------



## Happypregnant

Hi ladies, today is day 15th of my cycle and it looked like I had a nice folly yesterday. They said I had to have sex every other day but the previous 2 days (yesterday and before yesterday) we had sex... would that be a problem? I was thinking... if a man needs more than 24 to replenish his sperm, say... he makes 40 million in 48 hours... shouldn't logic say he makes half of that in one day??? isn't better to have at least that half of the sperm and not miss ovulation than nothing? also my abdomen hurts lots... like my ovaries. Maybe it is cuz I don't normally ovulate but they are hurting now, it is very tender. Is that normal? Fingers crossed... anyone has any good news to report? x


----------



## faye38

well i just didn't really no about clomid and thought it was for older woman like myself my hubby has 99% abnormal sperm so our friends are helping us out i have 2 grown up sons also but wanting another baby desperately this is my second try this month with donor sperm im using a clear blue fertility monitor so hoping im ovulate this month again but as we get older it does get that bit harder good luck ladys xxx


----------



## Happypregnant

hi ladies... me again... the 2ww seems to drag... augh...


----------



## Happypregnant

sadie said:


> I ovulated on 50, but since we wanted to do an IUI, we pushed it higher. My OH lives across the ocean so our ovulating time together was limited. During the summer, our timing wasnt 100% perfect, so we scheduled his visit for september and got the 'job' done!
> I will do an amnio for the sake of knowing, but I am not so sure about the CVS....
> 
> Also, yes this will be my first!

Hi, you say you will do the amnio... and what are your thoughts about this?


----------



## Miss_C

TWW HP - good luck - hope it speeds up for you!!!!

If we make it to NT scan and results aren't good then we will definitely do more tests etc - but I guess it depends on what you term not good results - 1- in 80 for example are 79 healthy babies!! When I had Jake my odds were 1 in 80 based on age alone. I had the blood test along with the scan and the odds came back at 1 in 1500 and something. 4 years on I guess it is going to be much different.


----------



## Butterfly67

Hi ladies I thought I would join this thread as there seem to be more older ladies than I thought around here :haha::haha: I have just turned 44 and didn't really think about clomid as I'm not sure how many cycles I have left trying so I thought by the time I went to see my doc it would be too later anyway. Added to that like another lady said I believe I already ovulate so they might not give it to me. 

So, next best to that I thought I would try soy which I did this month so I'll have to wait and see if that has worked :coffee:. I'm not optimistic at my age but I have seen it happen so why not me? :shrug:


----------



## love2006

faye38 said:


> well i just didn't really no about clomid and thought it was for older woman like myself my hubby has 99% abnormal sperm so our friends are helping us out i have 2 grown up sons also but wanting another baby desperately this is my second try this month with donor sperm im using a clear blue fertility monitor so hoping im ovulate this month again but as we get older it does get that bit harder good luck ladys xxx

Hello Faye38, I was reading your quotes and I wanted to share what info. I know. Clomid can be used for older women who are ovulating. Clomid helps to produce more mature eggs. The goal is to produce more eggs per cycle with the hope that you will eventually get a healthy egg. The healthier eggs are less likely to lead MC secondary to chromosomal abnormalities. You should be monitored while on clomid. Doing IUI will also increase your chances of a BFP when used with Clomid.

Best of luck:flower:
Love2006


----------



## Happypregnant

Hi, why would it be too late to go see your doctor? Use clomid, start with 50mg on days 2 to 6... and buy the ovulation tests thingies.... it may help lots....


----------



## Happypregnant

Butterfly67 said:


> Hi ladies I thought I would join this thread as there seem to be more older ladies than I thought around here :haha::haha: I have just turned 44 and didn't really think about clomid as I'm not sure how many cycles I have left trying so I thought by the time I went to see my doc it would be too later anyway. Added to that like another lady said I believe I already ovulate so they might not give it to me.
> 
> So, next best to that I thought I would try soy which I did this month so I'll have to wait and see if that has worked :coffee:. I'm not optimistic at my age but I have seen it happen so why not me? :shrug:

Hi, why would it be too late to go see your doctor? Use clomid, start with 50mg on days 2 to 6... and buy the ovulation tests thingies.... it may help lots....


----------



## Happypregnant

Hi Ladies... any good news? I am not pregnant :( ... so I have started my next round of Clomid, day 5 today of clomid so my last day... I was wondering what happens if I take 6 days of clomid?? I am not getting scanned this month as I am going on holiday and they told me not to take them but I did anyway! So fingers crossed, I am not going to hyperovulate somewhere in the middle of nowhere in Norway! lol...


----------



## Happypregnant

Hi ladies, did anyone get pregnant yet?


----------



## Butterfly67

Hi, I did (without clomid and after 2 cycles with soy) but unfortunately it is not viable so I am waiting to miscarry....


----------



## Missus X

Firstly I would like to say my sympathies to Butterfly67. I have gone through 2 5 week miscarriages and know how you feel. Try to take care of yourself.

I am 40. I am 8/9dpo and taking 100 mg of clomid. I only took it or 3 days from cd 3, as I developed an awful headache on cd 4 (nausea) (yes i too had terrible headaches Happypregnant) and spent 2 days in bed DH insisted I stop taking it. Cd3/4 whilst asleep in bed i awoke as I felt a pinch, around the right ovary it was strong enough for me to wake up and accuse DH of pinching me! Has anyone ever felt a hard jab or pinch before. I did the second time i got pregnant, again it was nighttime and it woke me up.

From 5/6 dpo I have had cramping sometimes stronger than other times, especially at nighttime, it kept me awake last night. I also have sore nips/breasts from Thursday too. I took an hpt today (Friday) and bfn. I am wondering whether my symptoms are clomid symptons as I have read on the net that clomid causes symptoms after overlation or is it pregnancy symptoms? I am desperate to know if anyone experienced these symptoms and did it lead to a Bfp?


----------



## Happypregnant

ohhh sorry to hear that... How old are you?


----------



## Happypregnant

Sorry Butterly... :(


----------



## Happypregnant

Well I stopped taking clomid. I did 4 cycles. I tried soya last month see what happenes. Today is day 23 of my cycle... but I came across something you all may want to have a read... go into amazon or google and search Clearblue fertility monitor... hundreds of women swear by it... apparently it is much much better than those fertility monitoring little sticks as this one reads two hormones rather than just one. It will give you 6 fertily days, with 2 of them being uptimum fertility... apparently it is a Godsend... I bought it last month so I have used it this cycle and I am on my 2WW... I took a break from clomid... soya didn't dry up my CM.... just have a read at the reviews...


----------



## Happypregnant

HI Missus x... Yes, clomid gave me pregnancy symptoms which got my hopes up :( tender breasts, nausea, moody... but no... I have tried 4 cycles of it and this time nothing... first time I tried it I conceived on the first try but sadly... there was something wrong with the baby and had a medical termination...


----------



## oneof14

Happypregnant said:


> Well I stopped taking clomid. I did 4 cycles. I tried soya last month see what happenes. Today is day 23 of my cycle... but I came across something you all may want to have a read... go into amazon or google and search Clearblue fertility monitor... hundreds of women swear by it... apparently it is much much better than those fertility monitoring little sticks as this one reads two hormones rather than just one. It will give you 6 fertily days, with 2 of them being uptimum fertility... apparently it is a Godsend... I bought it last month so I have used it this cycle and I am on my 2WW... I took a break from clomid... soya didn't dry up my CM.... just have a read at the reviews...


I have been using the CB Fertility Monitor for over a year. It does give you up to six optimum days of fertility. I became pregnant while using. Sadly it ended in a chemical pregnancy.


----------



## Garnet

Happypregnant said:


> Well I stopped taking clomid. I did 4 cycles. I tried soya last month see what happenes. Today is day 23 of my cycle... but I came across something you all may want to have a read... go into amazon or google and search Clearblue fertility monitor... hundreds of women swear by it... apparently it is much much better than those fertility monitoring little sticks as this one reads two hormones rather than just one. It will give you 6 fertily days, with 2 of them being uptimum fertility... apparently it is a Godsend... I bought it last month so I have used it this cycle and I am on my 2WW... I took a break from clomid... soya didn't dry up my CM.... just have a read at the reviews...

I did 3 cycles and nothing happened during those cycles but got pregant the following month! :shrug::shrug:


----------



## Missus X

Happypregnant said:


> HI Missus x... Yes, clomid gave me pregnancy symptoms which got my hopes up :( tender breasts, nausea, moody... but no... I have tried 4 cycles of it and this time nothing... first time I tried it I conceived on the first try but sadly... there was something wrong with the baby and had a medical termination...

Hi Happy, I had cramping from about 3-8dpo then slight cramping 10 dpo. Tested today 10dpo and :bfn: Not sure when i overlated as i had dark opk' s for 5 days, but we :sex: every other day from before opk till after dark opk. Anyway i am hanging in there in just in case, but feel I am out this month. :shrug: will be starting mini-IVF next month, as I have a high fsh, and don't produce many eggs, but egg quality is ok. 

What about?
:dust:


----------



## Geminus

Hi ladies its so nice to see women 40+ who are trying as I am approaching 40 May 22nd I did in fact get pregnant last year naturally but, lost our baby to ectopic. I since then have been trying and no success. I am going to the doctors as of March 9th I am hoping for some answers as to why I have not fallen pregnant again and I am using the same method opk and I did bbt one month .. good luck and baby dust to you all and congratulations too with your new baby coming =)


----------



## Happypregnant

Oh sorry to hear that Oneof14 :(... try soya isoflavones along with it... it would only cost you like £5 per pot and a lot of people swear by it...


----------



## Happypregnant

Geminus said:


> Hi ladies its so nice to see women 40+ who are trying as I am approaching 40 May 22nd I did in fact get pregnant last year naturally but, lost our baby to ectopic. I since then have been trying and no success. I am going to the doctors as of March 9th I am hoping for some answers as to why I have not fallen pregnant again and I am using the same method opk and I did bbt one month .. good luck and baby dust to you all and congratulations too with your new baby coming =)

Well... I am 42+, 43 in the summer... sorry to hear about your ectopic... read about the clearblue fertility monitor... just read the reviews!


----------



## alin3boys

hi ladies would love to join in im 41+ 42 in july and have 5 boys,we are trying for baby no 6.

I concieved my 1st ds on 1st cycle of clomid 50mg 11 years ago and had no follow up scans or blood tests while taking clomid,we had been trying for 18 months,we had both had tests and everything was fine so just put it down to unexplained infertility,i have had a mc and a mmc inbetween my 5 boys which was devastating especially the mmc as we found out at our 12 week scan baby had died at 10 weeks,my mc was @7 weeks.

i also want to rave about the cbfm i concieved twice using it on 1st and 3rd cycle,we are using again this time and got my 1st high on cd 7 this morning i am also took soy 100mg days 2-3,150mg days 3-5 and 200mg day 5,have had no side effects which is good,so hoping i get this bfp soon


----------



## Happypregnant

:bfp:Hi ladies, i decided to stop clomid and used soya isoflavones last cycle, along with Clearblue fertility monitor (read the reviews!) and I got my a :bfp: and I was so happy, :happydance: however, it ended up in a chemical pregnancy :cry: BUT... The soya and the monitor worked the very first time... I have been trying forever... so at least it gives me hope and I will try again with soya and the monitor...


----------



## Jax41

Happypregnant said:


> :bfp:Hi ladies, i decided to stop clomid and used soya isoflavones last cycle, along with Clearblue fertility monitor (read the reviews!) and I got my a :bfp: and I was so happy, :happydance: however, it ended up in a chemical pregnancy :cry: BUT... The soya and the monitor worked the very first time... I have been trying forever... so at least it gives me hope and I will try again with soya and the monitor...

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Happypreg I've been stalking you here, being that we're the same age :winkwink: So sorry you've had a disappointment this cycle, but on the flip side I'm so happy that you've had a positive reaction to the Soy and success with the CBFM. Keep trying, you'll get there I'm sure :flower:


----------



## Happypregnant

Jax41 said:


> Happypregnant said:
> 
> 
> :bfp:Hi ladies, i decided to stop clomid and used soya isoflavones last cycle, along with Clearblue fertility monitor (read the reviews!) and I got my a :bfp: and I was so happy, :happydance: however, it ended up in a chemical pregnancy :cry: BUT... The soya and the monitor worked the very first time... I have been trying forever... so at least it gives me hope and I will try again with soya and the monitor...
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs: Happypreg I've been stalking you here, being that we're the same age :winkwink: So sorry you've had a disappointment this cycle, but on the flip side I'm so happy that you've had a positive reaction to the Soy and success with the CBFM. Keep trying, you'll get there I'm sure :flower:Click to expand...

hahaha, funny to be told I was being stalked! Now how long have you been trying for? You must go and buy a CBFM... best money you can spend! and again, read reviews lol... I have been saying that a lot lol... also, bying some preseed won't hurt! As we get older we get less cervical mucus. So fingers crossed for next try... I have started taking the soya as of today but I am a bit superstitious about telling too early so if I get pregnant this cycle, i will keep it hush hush for a while lol... but go and buy the monitor! It really really works!!!!


----------



## Happypregnant

Keep in touch see what happens with you too, see if you get BFP


----------



## Butterfly67

HP :hugs::hugs::hugs: good news that sperm managed to meet egg and I hope the next one is a sticky one for you :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Happypregnant

Butterfly67 said:


> HP :hugs::hugs::hugs: good news that sperm managed to meet egg and I hope the next one is a sticky one for you :hugs::hugs:

yeah good news I suppose :thumbup:. I still got it lol... I am debating whether to take clomid or soya... :confused: my instinct tells me soya... the consultant says clomid but I did 5 rounds of clomid and nothing... and soya once and bingo! Also soya doesn't dry your CM... ( I guess I have answered my own question hahaha) So fingers crossed... keep me posted ladies... be nice to see some :bfp: so lots and lots of baby :dust: xx


----------



## Garnet

I used Soy twice and got pregnant! 1 MC and 1 D&E. I'm going to try one more time then we are definaetly done trying...


----------



## Happypregnant

what is a D&E?


----------



## Happypregnant

Garnet said:


> I used Soy twice and got pregnant! 1 MC and 1 D&E. I'm going to try one more time then we are definaetly done trying...

actually I just looked it up... its like a second trimester termination or something like that or miscarriage... sorry :(


----------



## Happypregnant

Hello ladies,:hugs: anyone tried soya? it is giving me terrible headaches!!! Today is day 3 of the soya saga... seems like days are dragging on... I will try again this cycle to get pregnant... if I don't (but I got the strongest feeling I will, for I have read that you are more fertile after a MC, and last time I got pregnant on the following cycle after the MC), i am going to take a break and just go to the gym like crazy for a couple of months... anyone has any good news? maybe a :bfp:....?


----------



## Butterfly67

I tried soy for a couple of months but luckily I didn't have the headaches but I have heard that many people do get them :hugs::hugs:

Am also waiting to try after my m/c ... getting impatient :coffee::haha:

:dust:


----------



## Happypregnant

Hi, did anyone manage to get pregnant?


----------



## Miss_C

<----------------- yup  eventually got a keeper


----------



## Happypregnant

Hi ladies, long time no see. I haven't been to this page since forever. I was pregnant again in march/april but sadly ended up in miscarriage. And yes, here I am still, trying and trying. I am having this baby because I am having this baby. I had a few tests that came back positive for Lupus anticoagulant which means that my babies don't stick! So they gave me Clexane. I have had 2 unsuccessful ovarian stims... I am taking a break now. Started taking DHEA, 25mg three times a day and other stuff I was told to take by a fertility clinic. I have decided to go IVF but I am going to do a mini one, in fact, 3 of them, back to back and do embryo banking. I am currently waiting for AF but no show so far. I am 5 days late. Have bought 9 early pregnancy tests (have spent a fortune on them things!)... will keep you posted. Have also started accupuncture... I am doing everything I can absolutely do to get this baby to stick! I lost 16 lbs in a month (it was hell!!!) and waiting for the DHEA to take effect (takes 3 months!)... anyone with good news?


----------



## Happypregnant

Miss_C said:


> <----------------- yup  eventually got a keeper

Oh Miss C!!! Congratulations!!!! Tell me more about it! Was it natural? and I forgot your age!!!


----------



## Miss_C

Happypregnant said:


> Miss_C said:
> 
> 
> <----------------- yup  eventually got a keeper
> 
> Oh Miss C!!! Congratulations!!!! Tell me more about it! Was it natural? and I forgot your age!!!Click to expand...

44.5 when I fell, 100mg clomid cd 5-9 but I truly think what got us over the line was a solid 3 months of coq10 as I didn't have a major problem falling pregnant it was getting one to stick that was the issue, for us I believe it was all about egg quality and the clomid helped with the numbers game, we know I popped at least 3-4 eggs on the cycle we ended up with ziggy this time.


----------



## Happypregnant

oH WOW! I am very happy for you. It gives me hope as I am 43 and 1 month and I thought it might have been late... Again congrats!!!... ps, try again lol... maybe you get pregnant again lol...


----------



## Happypregnant

Miss_C said:


> Happypregnant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miss_C said:
> 
> 
> <----------------- yup  eventually got a keeper
> 
> Oh Miss C!!! Congratulations!!!! Tell me more about it! Was it natural? and I forgot your age!!!Click to expand...
> 
> 44.5 when I fell, 100mg clomid cd 5-9 but I truly think what got us over the line was a solid 3 months of coq10 as I didn't have a major problem falling pregnant it was getting one to stick that was the issue, for us I believe it was all about egg quality and the clomid helped with the numbers game, we know I popped at least 3-4 eggs on the cycle we ended up with ziggy this time.Click to expand...

Sorry, one question.... how much Co-Enzyme Q10 were you taking?


----------

